# oral board interview



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

i have my boards next week, any tips or advise?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Bring flowers, they like that.:rose:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I've been sitting on oral board interviews for FTO and entry level people for the last five years. I have a few tips if you'd like to use them.

1.) Do research on the city/town and the department that you're applying for.
2.) Do some mock orals in front of other people prior to the actual interview.
3.) Dress appropriately, business attire, nothing flashy.
4.) Don't be late, always arrive early. Try to know everyone's name on the board.
5.) Shake everyone's hand when you walk in the room.
6.) Look everyone in the eye when answering a question.
7.) If you don't know the answer to a question, don't lie. The board already knows the 
answer so they'll know if you're lying or making it up.
8.) Unless specifically told to do so, don't answer a question with one word or one 
sentence. Each answer should be at least one minute long.
9.) If given the chance to talk about yourself, take advantage of it, don't tell them you
have nothing to say. This is your chance to shine over other people who are 
applying for the same position.
10.) Thank the board for their time.

Good luck!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

So Kevin,
Did you have your board yet? If so, how'd it go?


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

kevinb02 said:


> i have my boards next week, any tips or advise?


Be ready to answer questions like "why do you want to work here?" Especially if applying to a small dept (i.e "Why here in _______ and not ______?)

Usually they will open with - Tell us about yourself - This is you chance to shine. Also, they already have your resume, so don't just repeat items from your resume. This is a chance to talk about things that may not necessarily be on your resume.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

If they give you a scenario,be able to give reasons why you answered the way you did,and stick to your guns. Example: "Your partner shows up for his shift and he's drunk what would you do." If you answer " I would report him to my superior they will reply with "so you would rat out your fellow officer." trying to see if they can rattle you to change your answer. That''s when you reply with the reason's as to why you would report him. That's just on e example. Goodluck


----------

